# Adjusting Embird Appliques setting for width



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone know if or how you can adjust the applique stitch width in Embird?

I am talking about the satin final stitch that goes around the final design.

We do not do in house digitizing-so we may just not know how to adjust this or maybe Embird does not have the capability. 

I select applique but I do not see any adjustments under paremeters.

Thanks,
Randy
[email protected]


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

The option is called 'Pull Compensation' in Edit mode under the drop-down menu 'Edit'

I've used the function to increase and decrease satin stitch widths.

Sincerely

Peter


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks a ton. 

Works perfectly. 

I do like Embird for most of everything we do-but when I need answers it is a little hard to find. 

Glad we all have a way to help each other.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're using the designer, there are a number of adjustments that just look like numbers with no control. Put your mouse over the numbers and use the left-right buttons to increase/decrease the numbers.

Not very intuitive but plenty of control.


----------



## Donald123 (Feb 5, 2010)

Useful information for me too

Thank u all


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I never use the auto applique feature. I make my shape, then convert to outline . Delete the shape. Now make two more copies of the outline. The first you convert to a zigzig tack down stitch and the second convert to column. You end up with three files, a placement or die line, a tack down stitch, and a column stitch that you can adjust to any width. I like the extra control this gives and it only takes a few seconds.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

What paid features of Embird are you using?

I currently do not have the digitizing portion of their product.

I do on occasion create in Corel (CMX) and import some simple designs and that seems to work. 

If I import a shape-how do I create an outline?

In the past we have bought the disc and the cut twill from Stahl's and that works great-but using the printed fabric is a hot seller for us right now.'

For those of you doing this-what are you charging? We typically are doing it on a sweat shirt and charging about $20 for the sew out. Is this about right?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

The digitizing portion is what you need, *if* that is a large part of your business and you have the time to learn. You can still import a shape, either vector or jpg, but be prepared to learn to digitize manually to do it correctly. I do use the auto digitizing for certain text though. Being able to digitize specialty designs is 95% of my business and I can't imagine doing embroidery without being able to digitize. The learning curve is steep, but well worth it. If you have a roland cutter from stahls, you can export to twill stitch pro or cut studio. I do all of my own applique shapes on the cutter. I just export my die line to the cutter and have a perfect match. I charge the same for embroidery as I do for applique. For printed fabric, you need to buy a carrier sheet like the twill has on it. While I have 3 digitizing programs, and have used others, embird is one of the easiest to learn and has all of the features most people will ever need.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Teamwear said:


> What paid features of Embird are you using?
> 
> I currently do not have the digitizing portion of their product.
> 
> ...


We use Studio and Font Engine. Over the years they've made some nice improvements to Studio, including some tracing functions that can be a real time saver.

As I've said before, their learning curve seems a little harder to me just because a lot of useful things are not where you expect them. But the price is good.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

We only have the font engine plug in. 

In the past we have outsourced digitizing. Once I saw how to import a file from Corel-it is tempting to take it in house to cut down the time factor. 

We just started the applique. It is going rather well. Right now we sew the first outline and then we cut it out with scissors. 

We had a Roland cutter that we used for heat transfer. We just bought a USCUtter to get a larger cut path. (we wore the Roland out). 

I should be able to import the same shape into the USCutter tool as well. 

Where can I get the backing to cut the fabric in the cutter?

This would GREATLY reduce the time we are taking to applique these designs. 

Thanks again for the help and suggestions. A real difference maker in our business.


----------

